# Lean mean hedgie sewing machine!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

So today I was a lean mean hedgie sewing machine!! OH MY!!!

Sewed 33 recycled liners and 3 hedgie bags this afternoon for the 'Grove'... 27 liners more to go tomorrow and 60 ??? snuggle sacks??

Goodness!!! I feel like a loon sewing so many rectangles!!! HAHAH.










What is the most items anyone else has sewn in an afternoon for a hedgie?? I know previously I went on a binge when I got Daisy and did 16 liners in a day...


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I did 5 for Teddy Bear in one afternoon, and I thought that was tiring! Good Luck, you are a great sewer


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

WOW! do you sell them? or do you just stocking up? :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Previously I've only ever taken commissions for blankets and doll clothes... but with my sudden "extended vacation" time on my hands... well I think I'll be stocking my etsy shop and figuring out shipping prices in the coming weeks.


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

whats your etsy shop!?


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Can I ask what kind of sewing machine you use ?
My Janome just up and died on me in the middle of sewing a liner for my
young granddaughters hedgie.  
I'm looking to buy a new machine in a couple more weeks when I have enough for a decient
one.
Thanks


----------

